# Importing car & motorcycle into Cyprus



## HondaShadow600 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello everyone  I'm moving from the US to Cyprus next year and I'm wondering if anyone can provide some information or at least point me in the right direction. I own a 1994 Honda Shadow along with a 1970 Dodge Charger that my father gave me. Would it be possible for me to import these vehicles into Cyprus from the US and get them registered for road use?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi HondaShadow600

Check out the Customs & Excise web page - Vehicles from countries outside the European Union - On payment of duties and taxes.

Also - Importing a used vehicle.

Regards,


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

It is possible that you could bring the Dodge Charger in to Cyprus as a "classic" vehicle. However, the Shadow wouldn't be allowed in as it is over 5 years old. The Dodge is over 30 years old and is therefore considered a classic.


----------

